# Burton liner, optins for new ones?



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

So the liner of the Burton Ruler of my gf (she is more comfortable in men boots) are kind of scrap. The exterior of the boots are still in great condition.

I knew that Burton sold liners back then but not anymore... Is there a alternative beside buying a new pair? Is there other companies that can offer a liner that fit in a pair off Ruler?

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Sadly, one of the best and most affordable liners were made by Remind Insoles. "Were" is the operative word in that sentence as they are no longer offered.
Your next best bet is some of the ski boot liners. Intuition is one brand to look at. Beware however that the price of many of those liners is as much as the cost of a brand new pair of Boots.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Burton has the toaster liners on their site, but Intuitions are nice too.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Oldman said:


> Sadly, one of the best and most affordable liners were made by Remind Insoles. "Were" is the operative word in that sentence as they are no longer offered.
> Your next best bet is some of the ski boot liners. Intuition is one brand to look at. Beware however that the price of many of those liners is as much as the cost of a brand new pair of Boots.


They are supposedly also way better than most liners sold in new boots though...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

32 Does sell their Elite liners separate. Similar in build to Burtons old Infinite liners. 

Generally speaking though, given that a boots fit is more impacted by the liner than the shell and that a new "expensive" boot is around $300 and liners are $180 to $250 is usually makes more sense just to get new boots....


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Nivek said:


> 32 Does sell their Elite liners separate. Similar in build to Burtons old Infinite liners.
> 
> Generally speaking though, given that a boots fit is more impacted by the liner than the shell and that a new "expensive" boot is around $300 and liners are $180 to $250 is usually makes more sense just to get new boots....


I agree. If your model still exists and it fits you well just buy the exact same model again. A lot of us struggle to fin the "perfect" fit - so if you found yours just be happy and buy the same boot again. 
Honestly, if I ever find the perfect boot for my feet I'll proably buy a few pairs at once just to be safe a few seasons.


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

Well I talked with her, about the options and that buying a new liner for her Burton Ruler, well, for the price, just doesn't make sense. Even the price of Burton Toaster liner is nearly the same price of a new pair of Ruler, plus, she doesn't get her feet cold by winter.

For her point of view, and I agree with her, it's kind of a waste to throw to the garbage a pair of boots still good but not the liner.
But that's how capitalism work right.

But for companies, to sell products, doing so make sense too.

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lotechpeter (Oct 1, 2011)

This place seems to have close-out intuition liners for about half price. I haven’t ordered from them but it may be worth a shot.









Hardshell Water Ski Bindings, Intuition Liners, Handle Guards


Fluid Motion Sports Hardshell Water Ski Bindings, Sale Intuition Boot Liners for Marine, Ski and Snowboard. Handle Guards for Slalom & Trick Skiing.




fluidmotionsports.com


----------

